# CASIO SERIAL NUMBER AND MANUFACTURING DATE



## sky_sun (Jan 28, 2011)

good morning 
any one can learn me how i read and understand what mean serial numbers to can read the date and year manufacturing and what mean A B C D E 
here one example photo and show me your s


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

This was shown to me a few weeks ago.








Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## sky_sun (Jan 28, 2011)

THANKYOU l do test 
this number 202A053D 
053 mea 53 days and D mean 2004 or 2014 ( 22 febrory 2014 oe 2004 )
OK ? 
and what about first photo it have 2 sireal number ?
sorry for late answer because tack more time to understand lol 


Cowboy Bebop said:


> This was shown to me a few weeks ago.
> View attachment 12781831
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

sky_sun said:


> THANKYOU l do test
> this number 202A053D
> 053 mea 53 days and D mean 2004 or 2014 ( 22 febrory 2014 oe 2004 )
> OK ?
> ...


Yup you're correct.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

More likely 2014 because the 5610 didn't come out until after 2004

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Epal2Apol (Nov 22, 2016)

sky_sun said:


> and what about first photo it have 2 sireal number ?


The first photo is the GW-T5030C which is #168 out of 200

Manufacturing code is 201D 066C, so it was manufactured on March 8, 2013
Serial number is 3 03 0168, first digit signifies the year 2013 followed by 03 which corresponds to March, followed by four numbers 0168, matches the watch count #168.

The leading zero on the month is somewhat confusing, probably they intentionally put it to signify it's a 30th anniversary watch.

My Pro Trek has manufacturing code of 202A 004F and serial number of 61 006F.

202A 004F --- January 4, 2016

61(conforms the rule) which means 2016, January, the last four digits is 006F
What does the F means?


----------



## sky_sun (Jan 28, 2011)

THANKYOU SO SO MORE NOW I UNDERSTAND 
STAY ONE PART DIDNT UNDERSTAND IT 
IF SOMe one want buy watche manufactoring in last 2017 what he should to do did he buy it from japan website ??


Epal2Apol said:


> The first photo is the GW-T5030C which is #168 out of 200
> 
> Manufacturing code is 201D 066C, so it was manufactured on March 8, 2013
> Serial number is 3 03 0168, first digit signifies the year 2013 followed by 03 which corresponds to March, followed by four numbers 0168, matches the watch count #168.
> ...





Cowboy Bebop said:


> More likely 2014 because the 5610 didn't come out until after 2004
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Indo-Padawan (Nov 17, 2017)

Btw, does this means Casio does not apply Batch Numbers / Serial Numbers on their non-solar mid/low-end products ?

example : DW6900, GA Series, etc.



Cowboy Bebop said:


> This was shown to me a few weeks ago.
> View attachment 12781831
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

Indo-Padawan said:


> Btw, does this means Casio does not apply Batch Numbers / Serial Numbers on their non-solar mid/low-end products ?
> 
> example : DW6900, GA Series, etc.


I'm not sure about this one.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

Indo-Padawan said:


> Btw, does this means Casio does not apply Batch Numbers / Serial Numbers on their non-solar mid/low-end products ?
> 
> example : DW6900, GA Series, etc.


No they do not, unfortunately. Only solar models get a Batch Number. And only higher end models get a Serial Number, in addition to the Batch Number. That's what I understand from reading posts in the forum.


----------



## Indo-Padawan (Nov 17, 2017)

I see. Duly noted. 

Thanks mate


----------



## sky_sun (Jan 28, 2011)

27 DEC 2017 AM RIGHT ,?


----------



## Eric.S (Oct 2, 2017)

sky_sun said:


> 27 DEC 2017 AM RIGHT ,?
> View attachment 13424051


Right


----------



## Prince Andrew (Feb 26, 2020)

I use a Casio Gst w100g - 1ber, batch number is 002a322i and serial number 9ae 3uo. Pls what is mine


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Prince Andrew said:


> I use a Casio Gst w100g - 1ber, batch number is 002a322i and serial number 9ae 3uo. Pls what is mine


I = 2019 
322 = November 18


----------



## Prince Andrew (Feb 26, 2020)

GaryK30 said:


> Prince Andrew said:
> 
> 
> > I use a Casio Gst w100g - 1ber, batch number is 002a322i and serial number 9ae 3uo. Pls what is mine
> ...


Ok. Thanks, lucky me.


----------



## watch-ing (Jan 20, 2016)

great thread, used it often as i couldnt remember the "system".

just a quick tip to bring the year better to the head when finding a g-shock online, on a market, in a store, trying to prove authencity, etc:

it goes alphabet- and numberwise through the years:

A, first letter in alphabet stands for 1 in the ending year- 200*1*/1*1*
B- 200*2*/*12*
C- 200*3*/ 20*13*
...
J, tenth letter in alphabet- 2020

found these days a very genuine looking fake gw-9400. reminded me to check on the serial number.


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

For those that have been in production for over a decade this could get hard to pinpoint the year


----------



## watch-ing (Jan 20, 2016)

Dxnnis said:


> For those that have been in production for over a decade this could get hard to pinpoint the year


by pictures, yes. usually u can tell by looks and feel (how stiff/soft the pushers are for example) if a watch is newer or 10 years+ old. 
im confident, casio will come up with a new serial number or other recognizeable mark after a while.


----------



## NTMG (Apr 3, 2019)

I have a Oceanus with A736MD. It also has 001A198J.


----------



## sky_sun (Jan 28, 2011)

ABOUT PRG240 THERE IS PROBLEM TO KNOW IF IT 2001,2011,2021 B
HOW I KNOW IF IT 2021


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

sky_sun said:


> ABOUT PRG240 THERE IS PROBLEM TO KNOW IF IT 2001,2011,2021 B
> HOW I KNOW IF IT 2021


The earliest PRG-240 models were introduced in 2010, so theoretically they could be made in either 2011 or 2021, but not 2001. As far as I know, there is no way to tell if it is 2011 or 2021.






Consumer Electronic Parts and Accessories at PacParts, Inc.


Distributor of consumer electronics parts and accessories for leading manufacturers.




www.pacparts.com


----------



## sky_sun (Jan 28, 2011)

GaryK30 said:


> The earliest PRG-240 models were introduced in 2010, so theoretically they could be made in either 2011 or 2021, but not 2001. As far as I know, there is no way to tell if it is 2011 or 2021.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank-you 
But I can know because first years it's made in Japan and now in Thailand!. By the way why they stop broduct it in Japan


----------



## Georgewg (Dec 31, 2018)

sky_sun said:


> Thank-you
> But I can know because first years it's made in Japan and now in Thailand!. By the way why they stop broduct it in Japan


They stop product in Japan to save money on wages, so they make it in Thailand right now.


----------

